# Looking for opinions



## wyowoodwrker (Jan 19, 2022)

As the topic suggests looking for advice/opinions on drum sanders. I found this one in stock for a seemingly reasonable price. Anyone have this machine or one similar?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 19, 2022)

Here’s some recent info, I’m leaning towards the Supermax 1632 and folding outfeed tables




__





Drum Sander


I plan to purchase a drum sander this next year. There are many choices, but I have zero experience using one. I would be interested to know if anyone has recommendations, and/or would like to share their insights or practical knowledge of them. Thanks! Chuck



woodbarter.com


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 19, 2022)

My neighbor has one, I think it's a Delta. I've used it a couple times and here's the things I've noticed:
1. It's important the sanding drum stays parallel to the feed table below. If the sanding drum flexes or can shift at all, you don't get flat, parallel sides to the piece you're sanding. My neighbor flips the pieces each time he feeds them so the piece sands uniformly. Not sure how you'd check that without testing a new one.
2. The dust collection connecting duct has a couple traps that accumulate sawdust. Every once in awhile we have to stop and clean that duct connector, using his shop vac.
3. The feed table is variable feed - that's a real plus. If you're sanding hardwood or taking some deeper cuts, it's nice to be able to adjust the feed rate.
4. I've tried to take too big a bite, or I've fed a piece of wood that has high spots, and it gets stuck. Two things happen - first, burn marks can form; second, the breaker trips. One solution is to sneak up on the depth of cut. But it might be good to inquire what happens to the sander when that happens.
5. We haven't changed sanding belts but I'd also ask about that procedure to see how complicated or difficult it is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2022)

I've owned several different models over the years, if I got another one it would be a Supermax.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 20, 2022)

I've never owned one but looking at getting one. I'll do the Supermax 16-32 from everything I've read and heard.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 20, 2022)

I own and use fairly frequently the SuperMax 16-32. GREAT TOOL! Highly recommended.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jan 20, 2022)

Thanks guys, my other option is a used Delta 31-155x but it has issues and the reviews aren't great.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> My neighbor has one, I think it's a Delta. I've used it a couple times and here's the things I've noticed:
> 1. It's important the sanding drum stays parallel to the feed table below. If the sanding drum flexes or can shift at all, you don't get flat, parallel sides to the piece you're sanding. My neighbor flips the pieces each time he feeds them so the piece sands uniformly. Not sure how you'd check that without testing a new one.
> 2. The dust collection connecting duct has a couple traps that accumulate sawdust. Every once in awhile we have to stop and clean that duct connector, using his shop vac.
> 3. The feed table is variable feed - that's a real plus. If you're sanding hardwood or taking some deeper cuts, it's nice to be able to adjust the feed rate.
> ...


The delta has not been in production for quite a while. It has an extremely bad reputation.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2022)

I have the jet 16/32- bought in 2010. I have been very satisfied with it. But you cannot take too big a bite nor go too fast. burns easily. I think the supermax came out of jet design and has good reviews.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2022)

wyowoodwrker said:


> Thanks guys, my other option is a used Delta 31-155x but it has issues and the reviews aren't great.


has a very bad reputation

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 20, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> The delta has not been in production for quite a while. It has an extremely bad reputation.


I'll have to check next time I go over there. It might be another brand. For the things I've done on it it's worked fine. One other thing I should have mentioned is the height is adjusted by turning a small handwheel. That handwheel has a locking arm. But if you forget to tighten the locking arm or don't tighten it enough, the vibration can cause it to loosen. Kind of a minor nuisance thing. It'd be nice of you only needed to turn the handwheel and know it would stay in that position.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jan 20, 2022)

Only version of these I've ever used is the large industrial Timesaver. World apart from what you're looking at but it might help to know what you want to accomplish with it, what kind of work you're doing that you'll be using it for. 
I can't imagine a machine like this, being open/unsupported on one side, can hold much beyond a rudimentary tolerance from one edge to the other, though maybe what you're doing doesn't matter.


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 20, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Only version of these I've ever used is the large industrial Timesaver. World apart from what you're looking at but it might help to know what you want to accomplish with it, what kind of work you're doing that you'll be using it for.
> I can't imagine a machine like this, being open/unsupported on one side, can hold much beyond a rudimentary tolerance from one edge to the other, though maybe what you're doing doesn't matter.


My SuperMax is within 5 thousands from end to end and it has an unsupported side. Actually came out of the box that close! It is extremely well built with a thick cast iron in the appropriate places. I assume I could get it closer to perfect....but 5 thousands is within my acceptable range. LOL

I consider myself a relatively strong individual and I would say it is NOT a one person assembling process. Says it weighs about 160lbs, which is not very heavy and definitely not heavy compared to most full size woodworking machines, but I would say that 90% of that is in the top assembly and makes it a two person gig if you want to be safe and not risk dropping it.

@wyowoodwrker if you have any specific questions about the machine let me know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jan 20, 2022)

Bigg081 said:


> My SuperMax is within 5 thousands from end to end and it has an unsupported side. Actually came out of the box that close! It is extremely well built with a thick cast iron in the appropriate places. I assume I could get it closer to perfect....but 5 thousands is within my acceptable range. LOL
> 
> I consider myself a relatively strong individual and I would say it is NOT a one person assembling process. Says it weighs about 160lbs, which is not very heavy and definitely not heavy compared to most full size woodworking machines, but I would say that 90% of that is in the top assembly and makes it a two person gig if you want to be safe and not risk dropping it.
> 
> @wyowoodwrker if you have any specific questions about the machine let me know.


Wasn't familiar with it at all, just looked it up. Looks impressive. Has a price tag to match but so does anything worth it's salt. Interesting that the sandpaper is wound around the drum, not a sleeve... I like that part a lot. 

Assembling heavy/awkward cast iron machines is definitely a "better safe than sorry" endeavor.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jan 20, 2022)

Thanks for the help guys....I pulled the trigger on the supermax....ouch that stung a bit...

Reactions: Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 20, 2022)

Right decision, I think. Stings for only a little while. It’ll pay for itself in no time.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2022)

wyowoodwrker said:


> Thanks for the help guys....I pulled the trigger on the supermax....ouch that stung a bit...


Buy once, cry once

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 22, 2022)

wyowoodwrker said:


> Thanks for the help guys....I pulled the trigger on the supermax....ouch that stung a bit...


Sounds like a good choice. Are you going to get the folding in/outfeed tables too?


----------



## phinds (Jan 22, 2022)

wyowoodwrker said:


> Looking for opinions​


OK.

Gold is overpriced
Bitcoin is too volatile to be a good investment
WB is a great forum
I should probably lose weight
.
.
.
I could go on

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 22, 2022)

Need more wood.
Need better tools.
Need bigger shop.
Need more time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Jan 22, 2022)

wyowoodwrker said:


> Thanks for the help guys....I pulled the trigger on the supermax....ouch that stung a bit...


Well, I also just pulled trigger on one too!! Seems like availability pretty limited and none in Atlanta that I could find but managed to get last one in Chattanooga Woodcraft.Probably take a drive up on Monday to get it. I'm about midway between both Atlanta and Chattanooga...so works out pretty good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 25, 2022)

Waiting on a helper to put sander up on stand…

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 25, 2022)

TimR said:


> Waiting on a helper to put sander up on stand…
> 
> View attachment 221395


Beautiful!


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jan 25, 2022)

Mine is sitting at FEDEX going to pick it up tomorrow.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jan 25, 2022)

@TimR What's the footprint on the stand? I don't recall seeing it on the site I ordered from. Need to shuffle some things around in my shop to make space for mine. Was just wondering.


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 25, 2022)

Hoping you guys will give a short review on what you think of these sanders! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jan 26, 2022)

Well so far I'm pleased with it. It's definitely a stout piece of equipment. While the stand is just stamped steel, it's pretty heavy guage. Good fit and finish on it and quality hardware was included. You do have to pay attention when assembling it though. Put it together wrong and you won't know it until your halfway done..... got it up and on the stand and from the factory the alignment was pretty much dead on. A few thousands over the width of the bed is close enough for me. I'll continue this after I get Dust collection to it and run some lumber through it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jan 29, 2022)

Well put the sander through a test run of a couple of cutting boards today. It preforms as well as the price tag would insinuate it should. I'm especially impressed with the dust collection. Barely any dust on the conveyer. Having the port centered makes the hose a little awkward to work around but I'm sure I'll get used to it. Overall I'm happy with the purchase! I've got 4 endgrain cutting boards in clamps to run through it tomorrow so we'll see how much time it saves me with that....sanding endgrain SUCKS. LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 29, 2022)

Put 120 grit on it and leave it. Those cuttings boards will be done in no time. At 120 you will still have lines to sand out but that’s easy to remove.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------

